

YC interview advice - drusenko
http://david.weebly.com/1/post/2008/11/y-combinator-interview-advice.html

======
tdavis
Speaking of Ramen, don't get the grocery-store stuff, that's for suckers. Get
the good stuff off Amazon or VeryAsia.com. I'm pretty sure we lived
exclusively off of _Mi Goreng Pedas_ for about 2 weeks straight when we just
didn't feel a trip to the grocery store was a good use of time.

Also, try to find a non-technical co-founder. Dan didn't have a ton to do
before we launched, so I got free (as in cooked) meals! Woo!

Now nobody cooks :(

~~~
fallentimes
At least we have the old school deli.

You should provide links to the GosuGod Noodles and Jebus Sauce. Jebus makes
GosuGod, but Jebus is somewhat worthless without GosuGod - sort of like the
holy trinity. The spirit can be the boiling water. Or maybe I should just call
the aggregate: Flying Ramen Monster.

Anyways...

Once we have salaries instead of stipends I'll start cooking again :).

------
bigthboy
Thanks for the advice and good luck, again, to all those venturing out there
in a couple of weeks.

------
sovande
I'm more interested in the banner picture used in that blog. Incredible cool
holographic effect when you move your mouse cursor over the banner. Never seen
that before

~~~
cstejerean
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=288894> for more info on the
technique.

~~~
sovande
Thanks a bunch

------
Haskell
'Having said that, be sure you know your market in and out. You better know
who your competitors are ("We don't have any" is not an acceptable answer),
the history of the market (What previous companies were similar?...'

At least, both Reddit and TicketStumbler claimed they didn't know who their
main competitor was and they were accepted.

So, "We don't have any" _is_ an acceptable answer.

~~~
fallentimes
Not true.

I said when we first formed the idea and started working on it we didn't know
who our competition was (if any). However, by the time we got to the
interview, we did.

